# achat ipad mini...quelques interrogations !



## Asten (10 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai pour projet d'investir dans un ipad mini.
Je me pose plusieurs questions à ce sujet et j'espère que vous saurez y répondre pour m'aider à sauter le pas...ou non!

1)  Est-ce le bon moment ? Ça m'embêterait de mettre mon fric dans un ipad  mini si un nouveau modèle devait sortir dans deux mois...

2) "ipad mini" ou "ipad mini retina" ...voit-on réellement la différence ?

3)  J'ai déjà possédé une tablette par le passé (une samsung galaxy tab).  Je trouvais très gênant de lire mes notifications sur ma tablette et de  devoir à nouveau les "lire" sur mon iphone. Si mon ipad et mon iphone  pouvaient être synchronisés... faisant que si je les lis sur l'un elles  n'apparaissent plus sur l'autre...ça me refroidirait déjà un peu moins !  
J'ai cru lire que c'était le cas à présent. Info ou intox?


----------



## cenker (10 Juillet 2014)

Asten a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai pour projet d'investir dans un ipad mini.
> Je me pose plusieurs questions à ce sujet et j'espère que vous saurez y répondre pour m'aider à sauter le pas...ou non!
> ...



Bonjour, 
j'étais dans le même cas vous. 
J'ai donc comparé et comparé.
Et pour moi le verdict est sans appel. Acheter un ipad mini non retina n'est pas l'idéal. 
Pourquoi ? 
Puce A5, écran non retina, obsolescence (Quoique j'y vais vraiment dur là )
En ce qui concerne la Puce A5, elle date quand même ! C'est celle de l'iphone 4S et je ne pense pas qu'elle fasse encore long feu pour les M.A.J d'Appel, grossomodo c'est le risque de débourser près de 300 pour un matériel qui ne sera plus mise à jour. 
Ensuite, l'écran. Je vous invite à regarder quelques vidéos comparatives (le mieux étant de comparer sur place) la différence est trop grande à mon avis. 
En bref, investir dans un ipad mini non retina c'est certes débourser moins d'argent mais à quel prix ? un écran nous renvoyant des années en arrières et un futur arrêt de Mise à jour. 

Mieux vaut s'orienter vers un ipad mini retina et si vous n'êtes pas pressé autant patienter ! certaines informations/rumeurs rapportent par exemple des touch id présent sur l'ensemble des ipads. On peut donc s'attendre à des nouveautés qui sauront peut être vous plaire d'avantage  .
Mais surtout évitez l'ipad mini non retina bien que le prix soit attractif sur le refurb.
(bizarrement, moi aussi j'étais exactement dans le meme cas, j'avais eu pendant moins d'une semaine une galaxy tab, revendu très vite.. Une horreur)


----------



## iphone5stiti (10 Juillet 2014)

Asten a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai pour projet d'investir dans un ipad mini.
> Je me pose plusieurs questions à ce sujet et j'espère que vous saurez y répondre pour m'aider à sauter le pas...ou non!
> ...




Salut ! 
Alors oui il y aura peu être un nouveau modèle à la rentrée ( Touch ID ..) mais niveau performance le mini retina est vraiment pas mal du tout 

Concernent la différence entre le mini et le mini retina 
c'est que le mini a une puce A5 fonctionne bien, photos corrects 
Le mini RETINA lui possède un écran retina qui est donc plus agréable et bien plus net ! Une puce A7 donc niveau rapidité y a pas à comparer ...

Et oui moi j'ai un iPad mini, un iPhone 5s et un MacBook Air, en effet tous mes mails se synchronisent , c'est très pratique ! 

Voilà, si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Asten (10 Juillet 2014)

Merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses ultra-rapides et complètes!!

Ça me permet d'avancer! Donc... si ipad mini il doit y avoir... celui-ci sera retina 

Je reviens sur la synchronisation des notifications qui est quelque chose qui m'a toujours un peu ennuyé...
J'utilise également beaucoup les réseaux sociaux type facebook, twitter.
Si je lis, pour prendre un exemple concret, la notification d'un "commentaire" d'une personne sur FB sur mon ipad mini... la notification de celui-ci m'attendra-t-elle toujours sur mon iphone ?
J'imagine que la réception des notifications se fera en même temps sur les deux appareils...mais j'ai pas envie de passer mon temps à lire et relire ce que j'ai déjà vu!
Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair là dessus...

J'avais cru comprendre qu'il y aurait un nouvel ipad air à la rentrée (mais bon, ce modèle ne m'intéresse pas).
Je n'ai rien lu sur l'ipad mini...
Concrètement, si un nouveau modèle venait à sortir d'ici décembre 2014 je préfère attendre.
Si c'est pour 2015...j'aurai plus de mal à patienter!


----------



## adixya (10 Juillet 2014)

Si tu n'as jamais été confronté au retina et que 16 Go ça te suffit, je te dirai de prendre le mini.
Si tu aimes lire beaucoup (sites internet ou ebooks), que tu as besoin d'espace de stockage, alors prends le retina !
Sache que moi, une fois que le retina est entré dans ma vie, impossible de revenir en arrière. J'attends même pour acheter un imac car voir le pixel sur les imac actuels me chiffonne. Vivement un imac retina !!!


----------



## Asten (10 Juillet 2014)

Je suis décidé pour le retina! 

Maintenant me reste à savoir si les notifications de mes applications sont bien synchronisées sur tous les appareils apple ?
Je me tâte aussi à le commander sur le "refurb"... mais la remise n'est pas exceptionnelle non plus...


----------



## adixya (10 Juillet 2014)

Tu parles de notifications sur le panneau de notifications ? Ou bien le chiffre rouge qui apparaît sur les icônes ?

Au fait, y a benalex51 qui vend un iPad Air 32 Go plus bas, peut être qu'il te ferait un prix intéressant XD


----------



## Asten (11 Juillet 2014)

Le chiffre rouge.
Disons, j'aurai des applications en commun avec mon iphone (réseaux sociaux notamment)
Les notifications arriveront en même temps sur les deux appareils (le chiffre rouge).
Je me dis que si je les consulte sur l'un...j'aimerai que ça disparaisse de l'autre histoire de ne pas avoir à tout "lire" sur chaque appareil à chaque fois...

Il m'a semble lire que c'était maintenant le cas avec iOS7 mais bon j'aimerai avoir confirmation....
Merci de tes réponses en tout cas!


----------



## adixya (11 Juillet 2014)

Alors de mon expérience il se passe des choses différentes selon les applis :
- sur les messages et les mails, qui sont des applis natives apple, ce qui se passe c'est que lorsque tu consultes tes mails sur l'iPhone, le chiffre rouge disparaît de l'iPhone. A ce moment la si tu actives l'iPad, le chiffre rouge en revanche est toujours la sur l'iPad dans l'immédiat. Mais en ouvrant l'appli, après un temps de synchronisation avec icloud, le chiffre disparaît de lui même. Donc l'effacement ne se fait pas exactement en temps réel mais après une synchronisation icloud.
- sur des applis tierces comme par exemple macgeneration, les applis ne se synchronisent pas via icloud. Il faut donc que je balaye les mêmes news deux fois pour les marquer comme lues sur chaque appareil, une fois sur l'iPhone et une fois sur l'iPad. Je reconnais que c'est chiant.
- pour Facebook je ne utilise pas donc je peux pas te dire. C'est une appli tierce, certes, mais comme pour twitter, il y a un certain niveau d'intégration au sein d'iOS donc il est possible qu'icloud intervienne même si ça m'étonnerait. D'autres sauront peut être te répondre...


----------



## Asten (11 Juillet 2014)

Je commence à y voir un peu plus clair! Merci 

Si d'autres personnes ont des retours à faire là dessus, n'hésitez pas!!


----------

